# Programm das sprechen kann



## Ponsel (1. Juni 2004)

Hallöchen Leutz...

ich suche ein Programm das sprechen kann...klingt ein wenig lustig ich weiss.
Ich meine damit, dass ich ein Wort eingebe...z.B. "Willkommen" und das Programm spricht dann dieses Willkommen aus.

Falls jemand solch ein Programm kennt oder weiss wie man ein solches programmiert, wäre ich über zahlreiche antworten dankbar.

Also bis denne...

Ponsel


----------



## Happy Nihilist (1. Juni 2004)

Lustig, genau sowas habe ich selbst heute noch gesucht.

Zum einen haben wir da den Narrator von Microsoft. Das ist allerdings glaube ich mit Englischer Sprachausgabe.

Zum anderen gibt es noch die testversion von Logox, die gibt's auch auf Deutsch. Einfach mal googlen.

Als Linux-User gibt es noch KMouth im kdeaccessibility-Paket - ähnlich dem Narrator.


----------



## Ponsel (1. Juni 2004)

wie benutze ich diesen Microsoft Toll?...ich habe ihn installiert aber kann ihn net finden LÖL


----------



## Happy Nihilist (1. Juni 2004)

Also, bei mir ist es unter "Start/Programs/Accessoires/Accessibility/Narrator".


----------



## Ponsel (1. Juni 2004)

...hmmm...komisch bei mir net...und ich kann des net öffnen^^


----------



## Ponsel (1. Juni 2004)

jo habe es gefunden...ist aber nicht so das...was ich mir vorgestellt habe...aber trotzdem danke für den tipp


----------



## BeaTBoxX (7. Juni 2004)

Das Zauberwort dafür ist Text-to-Speech (text2speech)
Dafuer gibt es einige Programme.  Bin grad in der Arbeit deswegen kann ich dir nu kein Direktes Tool sagen, aber google mal nach dem Stichwort, das sollte schon helfen 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## prax (7. Juni 2004)

Windows XP hat so ein Modul. Systemsteuerung/Sounds,Sprachein- ausgabe/Sprach ein- Ausgabe. Aber soetwas habe ich in Deutsch auf  http://www.gratissoftware.de/ 
gefunden.


----------

